# Mid 90's MTD Drive Problem



## LARGRA (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all,
I have a mid nineties MTD with a 42"deck. The problem I am having is with the rear drive belt, every time I shift into reverse it throws the belt. Downright annoying not being able to reverse. The belt is getting there, but will a new one do any good? It just started and it's driving me up the wall.
Thanks All.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

id pull the seat, rear fenders and center plate ( down in front of the dash) - lift the back of the tractor off the ground ( safely) and actually see where the problem is with the belt - might have something to do with the rear idler pulley.


----------



## LARGRA (Jul 18, 2011)

Thx. will try.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to agree with DT56.It sounds like an idler is loose/worn/misaligned.


----------



## LARGRA (Jul 18, 2011)

I lifted it and checked it out. The idler and spring appear fine as well as the rear pulley but the belt is going to be replaced. We have had a lot of rain so I am thinking(actually my wife suggested this) that with the belt being stretched and then getting wet -it would make it easier for the belt to jump, as the idler was at the limit of it's tension.Here is hoping as everything looks like it is in order. Other than that a 12 gauge slug will cure it permanently.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

LARGRA said:


> I lifted it and checked it out. The idler and spring appear fine as well as the rear pulley but the belt is going to be replaced. We have had a lot of rain so I am thinking(actually my wife suggested this) that with the belt being stretched and then getting wet -it would make it easier for the belt to jump, as the idler was at the limit of it's tension.Here is hoping as everything looks like it is in order. *Other than that a 12 gauge slug will cure it permanently*.


A little extreme, don't you think?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It worked on my old computer!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

When belts age- they stretch and slip more- causing slower moving as well - id change both belts while youre at it - youll need to remove the variable pulley to get them off - so youll still need to pull the sheetmetal off anyway. 

I changed the drive belts on my 92 white a few months ago - had to basically strip all the outer sheetmetal off to even access everything slightly easier.


----------



## LARGRA (Jul 18, 2011)

*Extreme*



TecumsehBriggs said:


> A little extreme, don't you think?


Extreme might be If I loaded six slugs and put it out of my misery


----------



## LARGRA (Jul 18, 2011)

*Both*



dangeroustoys56 said:


> When belts age- they stretch and slip more- causing slower moving as well - id change both belts while youre at it - youll need to remove the variable pulley to get them off - so youll still need to pull the sheetmetal off anyway.
> 
> I changed the drive belts on my 92 white a few months ago - had to basically strip all the outer sheetmetal off to even access everything slightly easier.


You are right, while I have it apart may as well do both. The other is probably the same age anyway. I love maintenance when someone else does it-just seems the older I get, the more tired, the less ambition, the more naps, the well lets take it to a shop-then I get a quote and suddenly I have lots of ambition.
Thx All


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Alot of my projects never get finished for the same reason- either its too hot out or just plain tired/no ambition. I really need to get out there and finish some stuff to make room for maintence time on the fleet .... only time i go to a shop is to get parts.

I did a service/maintence on my nephews 2005 craftsman - $50 in parts ( blades, oil/filter, plug) and 30 minutes work- i bet a shop wouldve charged him 4 times more then that - not including the parts.


----------



## LARGRA (Jul 18, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Alot of my projects never get finished for the same reason- either its too hot out or just plain tired/no ambition. I really need to get out there and finish some stuff to make room for maintence time on the fleet .... only time i go to a shop is to get parts.
> 
> I did a service/maintence on my nephews 2005 craftsman - $50 in parts ( blades, oil/filter, plug) and 30 minutes work- i bet a shop wouldve charged him 4 times more then that - not including the parts.


I have to agree-he is fortunate you did it for him.
Cheers


----------



## LARGRA (Jul 18, 2011)

edro:Thanks to reading the posts in the forum I found and fixed the problem-cost about 16 cents. There are two bolts that hold the drive axle to the front of the frame which were missing, replaced them and works better than ever. Thanks a bunch guys - I had been ready to give up and get some sheep. I no longer dread cutting the grass!!!!!!


----------

